# Zalman CNPS 9900 LED !



## Micha-Stylez (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
da ich zur zeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen CPU Kühler bin , ist mir der Zalman CNPS 9900 LED gleich ins Auge gestochen !

Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrungswerte mit dem Kühler sammeln können ? 
Ob sich das wohl lohnen würde vom 9700er auf den 9900er umzurüsten !

Oder gibt es da noch eine bessere Alternative ?

Kühler sollte auf ein P5Q Pro passen !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

Der Noctua U12P ist eine gute Alternative!


----------



## Micha-Stylez (24. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Der Noctua U12P ist eine gute Alternative!




Ja den kenn ich , aber ich wollt eigentlich bei Zalman bleiben , mag blöd klingen aber rein von der Optik genau mein Ding + die Kühlleitsung des 9700 fand ich schon gut !

Deswegen frage ich ja auch nach Erfahrungswerten , vielleicht hat den ja schon jemand verbaut , der ist ja nun auch schon seit 3 Wochen im Handel glaube ich ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Januar 2009)

Also in der Aktuellen PCGH ist eine Marktübersicht wo der CNPS 9900 drine ist.
Zusammengefasst war der CNPS 9900 mit 12V der beste kühler im Feld (sogar besser als IFX 14), allerdings sehr laut (irgendwas mit 4,x sone).
Bei 7V lag er mit Kühlleistung und Lautheit im guten Mittelfeld...


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Also in der Aktuellen PCGH ist eine Marktübersicht wo der CNPS 9900 drine ist.
> Zusammengefasst war der CNPS 9900 mit 12V der beste kühler im Feld (sogar besser als IFX 14), allerdings sehr laut (irgendwas mit 4,x sone).
> Bei 7V lag er mit Kühlleistung und Lautheit im guten Mittelfeld...




 Danke danke , die aktuelle PCGH habe ich nämlich nicht , da mein Abo abgelaufen ist, muss erstmal ein neues bestellen !
Sowas wollte ich hören ! Die Lautstärke bei 12V hm nun ja , ich denke das ich nicht oft 12V nutzten werde . Dann wird der gleich noch bestellt ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Januar 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Danke danke , die aktuelle PCGH habe ich nämlich nicht , da mein Abo abgelaufen ist, muss erstmal ein neues bestellen !
> Sowas wollte ich hören ! Die Lautstärke bei 12V hm nun ja , ich denke das ich nicht oft 12V nutzten werde . Dann wird der gleich noch bestellt !
> 
> Mfg Micha




Wenns davon wieder eine "NT" variante gibt muss ich mir den auch zu legen 

Aber er muss schwarz/grün


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. Januar 2009)

Die Schwarz-Grünen sind schon geil muss ich dir recht geben ! Für mich reicht es aber in Vollkupfer ! Ich glaub wenn der hier ist mache ich mal einen kleinen Lesertest !

Hoffe der Kühler passt in das Antec Nine Hundred  ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Januar 2009)

Die Größe ist ca so wie von dem 9700. Das ist auch ein 92mm Lüfter.


Der haupt unterschied ist halt der verwendete Lüfter und der Lüfter ist in die Mitte gewandert.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. Januar 2009)

Okay dann bin ich beruhigt !

Guck mal was ich gefunden habe, es wird dich freuen !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Januar 2009)

Super geil 

Du hast nicht zufällig auch was von einem Erscheinungsdatum gefunden oder?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. Januar 2009)

Nein leider nicht ! Hoffe aber mal das der auch bald in den Handel kommt ! Von der Optik her noch ein tick schicker als der Vollkupfer !

Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Januar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall, aber das weiße Plastik passt nicht so ganz 

Das hätten die schicker machen können...


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Januar 2009)

der 9900 ist ja bekanntlich etwas grösser als der 9700, und hat dadurch auch einen 120mm lüfter spendiert bekommen.

Die maximal 3,9 sone werden auch nur erreicht, wenn der lüfter mit voller drehzahl auf 2600 umdrehungen läuft, die lautstärke ist also nicht so gravierend, denn wer lässt den lüfter schon mit voller drehzahl laufen ? Mein 9700 läuft seit jeher mit nur 1250 umdrehungen, das reicht auch beim OC aus.

Das einzige problem was ich sehe ist, dass dem 9900 kein Fanmate mehr beiliegt, mit dem vierpoligen stecker muss dann die PWM Steuerung des mainboards angesprochen werden 

Trotzdem werde ich mir den Kühler demnächst auch zulegen, die Kühlleistung ist über jeden zweifel erhaben

MFG


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Das einzige problem was ich sehe ist, dass dem 9900 kein Fanmate mehr beiliegt, mit dem vierpoligen stecker muss dann die PWM Steuerung des mainboards angesprochen werden



Das muss ich nun aber mal klar stellen , ich glaub da bist du falsch informiert !

Zalman CNPS 9900 LED :

Zubehör                                                                                  
                    Lüftersteuerung FAN-MATE2, Montagematerial und Wärmeleitpaste zum aufpinseln                                                                                                

Mfg Micha


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (25. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir einen hole, 
aber die Lautstärke schlägt mich doch etwas ab, weil ich eher auf silent achte,
aber ich denk das der bei 5-6Volt (wenn er da noch anläuft...) angenehm leise ist und noch gut kühlt.
Der kühlt ja laut PCGH bei 7Volt noch wie das Tier.

Die Optik ist ja mal wieder über alles erhaben  (aber das ist ja Geschmackssache)

Diesen Plastik Bügel, sollte man beim einbau entfernen, der ist nur zum Transport dran.

Ich freu mich schon auf deinen Lesertest, wo hast du den bestellt?

Edit:

Laut pcgh liegt wirklich keine Fan Mate mehr bei....

mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Januar 2009)

Zitat pcgh print 02/2009 : *"die spannungsbasierte Poti-Regelung Fanmate, einst Standardausstattung jedes Zalman-Kühler's, fehlt beim 9900 LED"* 

mir wäre es recht, wenn Fanmate2 wieder beiliegt, nun frage ich mich aber, wer hat denn nun Recht ?? Wohl eher pcgh als Alternate ?? 

MFG


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. Januar 2009)

Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir einen hole,
> aber die Lautstärke schlägt mich doch etwas ab, weil ich eher auf silent achte,
> aber ich denk das der bei 5-6Volt (wenn er da noch anläuft...) angenehm leise ist und noch gut kühlt.
> Der kühlt ja laut PCGH bei 7Volt noch wie das Tier.
> ...



Also wenn da steht Zubehör : FanMate 2 dann will ich auch eine haben 

Zur Not hab ich ja noch die von meinem 9700er !

Bestellt gestern abend bei Noracom ! Alternate hatte auch schon welche aber die waren nach einem Tag weg !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (25. Januar 2009)

Also beim Zubehör auf der Zalman Homepage, 
liegt auch kein Fan Mate dabei..

::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::

bin aber echt mal gespannt, hast ja dann den direkten unterschied zwischen dem 9700er und dem 9900er.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. Januar 2009)

Oh ha dann habt ihr wohl Recht und AT mal wieder eine falsche Produktbeschreibung ! Naja zur Not wenn man keine haben sollte kann man sich die ja auch noch extra kaufen ! 
Aber eigentlich kann man bei so einem Preis schon eine FanMate 2 erwarten !

Ich werde berichten sobald der 9900er da ist !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Pommes (25. Januar 2009)

Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> Also beim Zubehör auf der Zalman Homepage,
> liegt auch kein Fan Mate dabei..



Genau, ich habe auch keine Fanmate in der Packung gefunden


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (25. Januar 2009)

@ light Clocker

wie bist du mit dem kühler so zufrieden?


----------



## Pommes (25. Januar 2009)

Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> wie bist du mit dem kühler so zufrieden?



Einfach nur geiles Teil. Die Beleuchtung ist zwar etwas marger aber die Kühlleistung ist erste Sahne 
Zumal man auch die Backplate seiner alten Zalman-Kühler verweden kann und somit das Mainboard nicht zwingend ausbauen muss.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. Januar 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Einfach nur geiles Teil. Die Beleuchtung ist zwar etwas marger aber die Kühlleistung ist erste Sahne
> Zumal man auch die Backplate seiner alten Zalman-Kühler verweden kann und somit das Mainboard nicht zwingend ausbauen muss.




Das klingt doch schon mal sehr gut  Welchen Kühler hattest du vorher ? Sind die Temps gesunken mit dem 9900er ?

Mfg Micha


----------



## Pommes (25. Januar 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Welchen Kühler hattest du vorher ? Sind die Temps gesunken mit dem 9900er ?
> 
> Mfg Micha



hatte vorher einen 9500 AT von dem ich die Backplate ja verweden konnte. Die Temperaturen sind ca. 10-15°C kühler.


----------



## 1989jojo (25. Januar 2009)

An Lightclocker:

Wie hoch ist den der 9900 wirklich, meistens sind die Angaben uaf jeder Seite anders.
151mm oder 158mm; und in was für ein gehäuse hast du den rein gekriegt?

thx im vorraus



wer braucht leise lüfter wenn er mit headset zockt? (SPASS)


----------



## Pommes (25. Januar 2009)

1989jojo schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist den der 9900 wirklich, meistens sind die Angaben uaf jeder Seite anders.
> 151mm oder 158mm; und in was für ein gehäuse hast du den rein gekriegt?



Der Kühler ist 158.5 mm hoch. Verbaut ist er in einem Coolermaster HAF, da ist zum Glück sehr viel Platz


----------



## Der Dudelsack (25. Januar 2009)

Der zalman hat ne bessere Kühlleistung als der IFX. Er erreicht dabei aber schnell 4 Sone mit 12V!


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Januar 2009)

diedudelsack schrieb:


> Der zalman hat ne bessere Kühlleistung als der IFX. Er erreicht dabei aber schnell 4 Sone mit 12V!


 
Ja, aber auch nur bei voller leistung, sprich 2600 umdrehungen, und die werden wohl bei der Kühlleistung nicht notwendig sein. 

Zudem kann man ja Fanmate anschliessen kann wenn man noch eine zu Hause rumliegen hat, und den lüfter bei 1300 umdrehungen rotieren lassen

Gruss


----------



## Micha-Stylez (30. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Ja, aber auch nur bei voller leistung, sprich 2600 umdrehungen, und die werden wohl bei der Kühlleistung nicht notwendig sein.
> 
> Zudem kann man ja Fanmate anschliessen kann wenn man noch eine zu Hause rumliegen hat, und den lüfter bei 1300 umdrehungen rotieren lassen
> 
> Gruss



Man kann leider keine FanMate an den 9900er anschliessen , da dieser einen 4Pin PWM Stecker hat und in die FanMate ein 3Pin gehört ! Sehr ärgerlich ! Ich hab bei meinem den 4Pin abgekniffen und hab ihn an meine Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen ! 
Die Kühlleistung ist wirklich Der ist sein Geld wert !
 Ich finde auch das wenn man den 9900er voll aufdreht , er nur minimal lauter ist als der 9700er bei voller Drehzahl !


Mfg Micha


----------



## Portvv (30. Januar 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das wenn man den 9900er voll aufdreht , er nur minimal lauter ist als der 9700er bei voller Drehzahl !


 
der 9700 ist  ja uch so angenehm leise bei vollerdrehzahl


----------



## Xenomorph (30. Januar 2009)

Könnt ihr mal irgendwie nen Bild vom eingebauten 9900 posten? Brauch ma nen Größen vergleich


----------



## Micha-Stylez (30. Januar 2009)

Xenomorph schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal irgendwie nen Bild vom eingebauten 9900 posten? Brauch ma nen Größen vergleich




Hier bitte :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt man gerade so in das Antec Nine Hundred ! Vielleicht noch 15mm Platz zwischen Kühler und Seitenwand !

@Portvv Ich hab nie behauptet das der 9700er bei voller Drehzahl leise ist , ich hab nur geschrieben das 9900er nur minimal lauter ist ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Aerron (30. Januar 2009)

Noch lauter als der 9700 derter?
  Oh Man  ich dachte das wär nicht zu überbieten !


Gruß Aerron


----------



## The_Freak (2. Februar 2009)

Moin,

hab mir grade auch den Zalman CNPS 9900 LED bestellt bei VV-Computer, der anscheinend einzige shop der diesen verfügbar hat. Werd den gegen meine WaKü austauschen und antreten lassen.
Mal schauen wie er sich so schlägt und mal schauen ob er überhaupt in mein Case passt 


Gruß


----------



## msix38 (4. Februar 2009)

Schaut Euch das an!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8WIFEoGNXKU&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8WIFEoGNXKU&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (4. Februar 2009)

warum haben die wo der eingebaut ist, noch diese Plastik hülle drum herum,
glaub die wissen selber net wie der montiert werden muss.....

auf der HP steht das diese "hülle" weg muss...


----------



## Tsun (5. Februar 2009)

Würde dir auch den Thermalright empfehlen.
Hab das Vorgänger Modell vom 9900 NT der fast baugleich ist und der röhrt bei voller Fahrt wie eine Turbine.
Dafür bleibt dann aber auch das ganze GEäuhse Kalt ^^


----------



## Micha-Stylez (8. April 2009)

Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> warum haben die wo der eingebaut ist, noch diese Plastik hülle drum herum,
> glaub die wissen selber net wie der montiert werden muss.....
> 
> auf der HP steht das diese "hülle" weg muss...




Die "Hülle" kann ruhig drauf gelassen werden !

Diese bewirkt das der Lüfter diese komischen belchernden Geräusche nicht macht wenn man ihn voll aufdreht , hab ich heute mal so festgetstellt !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. April 2009)

Der silberne Lüfter hätte farblich besser zu deinen Komponenten gepasst. Aber egal.


----------



## DonTotti (16. Mai 2009)

Hi,

sehr schönes Bild von der NT-Version, aber hat irgendjemand eine Information, ob es dieses Ding auch zu kaufen gibt und wenn ja, wo?
Kann sein, dass es nur ein Ausstelungsstück auf der Messe war, wie ich befürchte. Ist im ganzen I-Net nämlich diesbezüglich nichts zu finden.

Schonmal danke im voraus!


----------



## Alriin (16. Mai 2009)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab mir grade auch den Zalman CNPS 9900 LED bestellt bei VV-Computer, der anscheinend einzige shop der diesen verfügbar hat. Werd den gegen meine WaKü austauschen und antreten lassen.
> Mal schauen wie er sich so schlägt und mal schauen ob er überhaupt in mein Case passt
> ...



Ich freu mich schon auf die Ergebnisse.


----------



## DonTotti (21. Mai 2009)

Hi nochmal,

gibt es denn niemanden, der ne Info in Sachen NT-Version parat hat???

vg


----------



## lemon (21. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ihn mir auch gestern bestellt der kommt morgen. Werde dann mal ein paar Bilder posten. ;D


----------



## Alriin (21. Mai 2009)

> Die Größe ist ca so wie von dem 9700. Das ist auch ein 92mm Lüfter.


110mm


----------



## lemon (22. Mai 2009)

Soooooo meiner ist dann auch endlich gekommen 

Als mir allerdings meine Mutter das Paket in die Hand gedrückt hatte , dachte ich die haben mir einen Midi-Tower geschickt 

Das Paket von Alternate ist ziemlich groß für einen Kühler^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie von Alternate gewöhnt ist die Hälfte der Verpackung nur Müll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aha, da isser ja !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zalman scheint eine neue Revision des QNPS 9900 LED herrgestellt zu haben, denn nun prägt ein Aufkleber den Kühler der deutlich macht, dass das Plastikteil ab soll. Als ich den gleichen Lüfter bei meinem Nachbarn verbaut hatte, war er noch nicht da.      Zalman : Gut gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird alles mitgeliefert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Schluss noch ein geiles Foto, wie der Blitz der Kamera sich in der spiegelglatt polierteh Kühlfläche reflektiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der erste Eindruck ist ganz gut und der Kühler ist nicht so schwer wie ich dachte. Also um Schäden des Mainboards braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen machen. Bei den Temps kann ich nich nichts sagen, denn der Kühler kommt auf mein neues i7 Sys.

Gruß

lemon3007


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Mai 2009)

Oh Zalman hat dazugelernt, jetzt steht "High Performance" statt "Ultra low noise" oben, ich fühlte mich damals nämlich richtig verarsc*t als das ding so laut wie ein Düsenjet war


----------



## lemon (22. Mai 2009)

Guck mal beim 3. Bild von oben, was ganz rechts unten auf der Verpackung steht ^^



			
				Fr3@k schrieb:
			
		

> ich fühlte mich damals nämlich richtig verarsc*t als das ding so laut wie ein Düsenjet war



Dafür kühlt das Ding auch wie ein Düsenjet ;D Und ich bin relativ unempfindlich gegenüber Lautstärke .
Was hattest du dir denn für einen bestellt ? Denn der 9900 ist relativ leise im gegensatz zu den anderen Zalmans.
Also der 9900 von meinem Nachbar ist ganz ok. Man kann ihn nur hören wenn man sich auf DEN Lüfter konzentriert
Die Frontlüfter des Coolermaster HAF übertünchen das ganze aber nochmal.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Mai 2009)

lemon3007 schrieb:


> Guck mal beim 3. Bild von oben, was ganz rechts unten auf der Verpackung steht ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab einen für ein Kumpel bestellt. Ich ahnte es ja nicht da dick und fett "Ultra low noise" drauf stand, und da ich schon gute Erfahrung mit meinem VF900cu gemacht hatte. 

Das war dieses NvidiaDing, war auch son turbinen Design. Natürlich kühlt er dadurch super wenn er mit seinen 4000rpm läuft 

Lauter gehts nur mit dem Föhn 

Edit: der war es xD 
http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/files/detail/9700.gif


----------



## lemon (23. Mai 2009)

Ahhh die NT Version vom 9700er.
Ja aber wie gesag, ich bin relativ (aber auch nur relativ) unempfindlich dagegen. und wenn du auch noch oft mit headset spielst und auch noch ein logitech g51 besitzt, dann kann dir ein lauter PC egal sein ^^

lg

lemon3007


----------



## Micha-Stylez (26. Mai 2009)

Den Zalman kann man beruhigt bei 5 bzw 7 Volt laufen lassen beim gamen ! Der Kühlleistung reicht locker aus , es sei denn man hat eine sehr hohe VCore anliegen ! Ab 1,35V würde ich den Lüfter schon ein bißchen höher drehen !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Intel*Bennz (26. Mai 2009)

yo leude...bin leider n kühler noob i grunde...wie entscheide ich wieviel volt an dem kühler anliegen bzw. wie stelle ich die drehzahl ein???


----------



## PamAndersonFan (27. Mai 2009)

Also mein 9900er läuft per PWM am Mainboard. Dann bekommt er abhängig von der Temperatur eine Drehzahl, gesteuert vom Mainboard.

Muss halt nur das Mainboard dieses unterstützen, und im BIOS eingestellt werden.


----------



## drachenorden (27. Mai 2009)

Schade nur, dass man bei Modellen dieser Art sehr unflexibel in puncto Lüfter ist ... die bewährte Zalman-Qualität spricht für sich, ebenfalls die reine Kühlleistung - einziger Kritikpunkt bleibt meines Erachtens der mittig positionierte Lüfter.


----------



## lemon (28. Mai 2009)

Ich finde auch, dass Zalman ziemlich gute Qualität hat, wenn man nicht auf einem Silent-Trip ist ^^

@Intel*Bennz

Du kannst dir auch zum Beispiel ein Zalman Fan Mate kaufen. Damit kannst du bis zu 2 Lüfter gleichzeitig steuern.
Ansonsten gibt es noch Bestimmte Volt-Umkehrer, die du vor den Lüfter steckst und die den Lüfter auf einer bestimmten Volt-Zahl laufen lassen.

Am einfachsten ist aber immernoch der Anschluss am Mainboard, da sich der Lüfter oft selbst regelt und du ihn auf eine bestimmte Volt-Zahl einstellen kannst.


----------



## CptSam (9. Juni 2009)

Dann hab ich jetzt mal ne frage, da ich mir den 9900-er auch kaufen will mir aber nicht so sicher bin, weil ich in verschiedenen Computerläden war und die einen empfehlen mir anstatt dem ZALMAN den Mugen2, IFX-14 oder den Noctua. Da mir die Lautstärke egal ist(hab im Moment 9700NT mit Headset aufm Kopf^^), und es mir nur um die Leistung geht, wollt ich nur wissen ob ich ohne Bedenken zum 9900 greifen kann. Danke schonmal im voraus. Will meinen Q9550 damit übertakten.


----------



## CptSam (14. Juni 2009)

bekomme ich noch ne Antwort????


----------



## Fabian (14. Juni 2009)

Nicht so freundlich

Da würde ich dann den IFX-14 nehmen und den mit starken Lüftern bestücken.....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Juni 2009)

Laut dem letzten PCGH test ist der 9900 besser als der IFX14 von der Kühlleistung, aber dafür halt lauter.
Mugen 2 und Noctua sind beide gut, kommen aber von der Kühlleistung an beide nicht ran.

Ergo, wenn die Lautstärke egal ist -> zu greifen!


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Juni 2009)

Genau so würde ich das auch sagen. Die Leistung ist super aber dafür ist er laut. Wem es egal ist, kann da bedenkenlos zugreifen. Ich würde nicht da mit lauterstärke wichtig ist. Dann holle ich mir lieber einen IFX-14 mit leisen Lüftern.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (14. Juni 2009)

der 9900led ist der hammer jungs... i7 bei 3,4ghz unter vollast bei 50°


----------



## CptSam (14. Juni 2009)

Alels klar dankeschön  ich werd mir dann bald den 9900 kaufen


----------



## Animaniac (15. Juni 2009)

Wow geil ausschauen tut er ja der 9900 NT.

Habe noch das Vorgängermodell 9700 NT. Optisch ist Zalman sicherlich ein Leckerbissen. Aber von der Lautstärke bin ich immer noch nicht begeistert, wenn ich meinen 9700 NT nicht per MB PWM Regelung im Zaum halten könnte wäre er unerträglich laut.

Zurzeit würde ich aber wahrscheinlich auf den Megahalems setzen und dazu dann einen grünen LED Lüfter um die NT Optik zu wahren. 
Aber das ist natürlich geschmackssache.

Leisungstechnisch wird sich der 9900 aber nicht groß vom 9700 absetzen können. Technisch befinden sie sich doch auf einem Niveau.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Juli 2009)

Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet - Zalman, CNPS 9900 NT, vernickelt, CPU-Kühler

There it is


----------

